# Motherboards and hostapd

## Akaihiryuu

I'm probably going to be doing a massive upgrade on my server sometime later this year.  It's mini-ITX so that limits my motherboard options somewhat.  Dual LAN is required, wifi is required (preferably AC).  At the time of my last build the only chipsets that were supported well by hostapd were atheros.  Is that still the case?  I've heard that the Intel ones are pretty well supported now.

So far there are 2 boards I'm looking at:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157668

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128871

I've looked all over, but I cannot find out which wifi chipset either of these use.  Has anyone used either of these boards and know if it's supported well by hostapd?  Right now I'm just in the preliminary planning phase of the build, it won't happen for several more months at the very minimum.  My current system is starting to have some intermittent RAM problems.  And since I'm going to be upgrading, I'm not settling for anything less than DDR4 at this point.

----------

## Ant P.

From that description, I'm guessing the last time you built a machine for hostapd was... 6-8 years ago? Things have changed a lot since then; pretty much any wifi card that doesn't require an out-of-tree driver should work.

Personally I'd steer clear of any seller that bothers to mention the temperature sensor brand but not the wifi...

----------

## szatox

 *Quote:*   

> At the time of my last build the only chipsets that were supported well by hostapd were atheros. Is that still the case?

 There were a lot of changes here. Atheros is still working well, and it has open source drivers now, but at least some versions have a limit of 7 clients connected at the same time. Look out for nasty surprises.

----------

